
List of cryptography resources and links - sobolevn
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sobolevn&#x2F;awesome-cryptography<p>We are creating a list of the best cryptography resources. Join us and help us grow better!<p>We also have twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;awe_crypto_bot
======
ahazred8ta
[https://github.com/sobolevn/awesome-
cryptography](https://github.com/sobolevn/awesome-cryptography) and

[https://twitter.com/awe_crypto_bot](https://twitter.com/awe_crypto_bot)

------
ncouture
[https://www.crypto101.io/](https://www.crypto101.io/)

~~~
sobolevn
Already there: [https://github.com/sobolevn/awesome-
cryptography#books](https://github.com/sobolevn/awesome-cryptography#books)
Thanks for the suggestion.

------
usgroup
Oooo please add Degree level courses with particular mention of ones that can
be done from home.

Will bookmark, thanks for this

~~~
sobolevn
Will do, thanks! [https://github.com/sobolevn/awesome-
cryptography/issues/29](https://github.com/sobolevn/awesome-
cryptography/issues/29)

